# this is just not my week...



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

So the family that was looking like they were going to adopt my foster Lab backed out today. They are concerned that, being an unaltered male, he will start to mark their house because they have a male Golden. I understand why they said no, and I'm not upset at them...I mean, who can blame a couple for wanting to make sure they find the perfect dog for their family? But still, it's really got me bummed out. I'm trying so hard to find a home for this dog, who we've had since Thanksgiving, and it's just not working out.







I could really use some words of encouragement from you experienced rescue people. What are some other things I can do to find this dog a home??? He's already listed on Petfinder and Craigslist, with an ad in the paper. I don't know what else to do...I was really hoping that this home would be "the one." Sigh.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

First off: why is he not neutered? Any why would you allow him to leave your care w/o being neutered? Are you affiliated with a 501c3 rescue?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good question, perhaps if you put the money into altering him he may be easier to place.

I don't have a lot of experience with this but I the 2 male dogs I have had never had a marking issue. Max is altered and Havoc was eventually but he was intact well past sexual maturity without any issues. 

I hope you can place him soon.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Yup. Need to neuter him, get him up to date on shots. Your adoption donation should cover all that.

ETA - If you are not aware of good rescue placement policies, you could have a browse of many of the websites of rescues who use this board for some guidance. They wcan also help you with screening adopters.

Please be aware that by placing an unaltered animal you could be sending him to an unethical BYB as breeding stock - surely something you don't want to do. Please get him altered before you consider placement.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I agree with everyone above. GET HIM NEUTERED AND UTD ON SHOTS.

But I also wanted to add that it is not uncommon to have a foster dog for months before you can find the right home. My rescue has 2 fosters right now that we have had since November and another we have had since October.

I had a senior GSD that I fostered for over a year before I found the right home for him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree w/ the neuter ASAP!
I've been fostering a black gsd mix since early Dec.(he's been in the "program" since late October) with out much interest. We go to weekly adoption events, petfinder and still he is w/ me. It can be discouraging, but I look at the big picture and want him to live somewhere where he will be loved and not given up again. Many people who come in week after week to view the adoptable dogs say "Hawkeye, your still here?" Black dog syndrome plays a part and I think it is partially because of his adoption fee( he is completely vetted w/ microchip, but if people are hesitant to pay for that, then will they be able to afford vetting and good food in the future?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Labs are a dime a dozen. Neuter him first, make sure he's up to date on meds and shots, then teach him a BUNCH of cute, crowd-pleasing tricks. Get a doggie vest and collar that says "ADOPT ME" and do training in pet stores where people can marvel at your dog high-fiving, spinning in circles depending on the direction you direct him, picking up toys on the floor and putting them on the shelf, picking up your dropped keys and "handing" them to you, etc. You may attract a lot of people who won't pass adoption screening but you may just catch the eye of the right owner.







If you can get him out to be seen and people can witness how well trained he is even on a Saturday inside a Petco, you'll up your chances.


----------



## LifeWithGreta (Feb 12, 2009)

Get him neutered. If there is a Humane Society where you live - they may offer low cost or free neuter operations. We have a Spay/Neuter clinic here and it is $40.00 for a neuter and $60.00 for a spay. They also offer shots on the day of surgery - about $10.00 each shot. 

Then he would be UTD on all vaccines and likely easier to place. Give it a try and see. Maybe add some really cute pictures of him!







Be wordy in your description about how wonderful, fun, whatever he is, describe him. 

Hope this helps. I don't have much experience in rescuing dogs beyond the ones in my home, but I do work in advertising so I know what sells and what sparks people's interest!









If you need any help - let me know. Best of luck...


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I suspect you'll have an easier time placing him if he's already neutered - is there any specific reason why you've not had him neutered? - just because this is what the average pet owner expects ... 
(ironic, lots of discussion on this forum about why GSD owners choose to wait before neutering their own dogs, also many that will never neuter their dogs







)

Did the dogs meet?
Would you allow prospective adopters a 'trial' weekend to see how everyone fits? - pros & cons to this, but it can facilitate adoption of adult dogs.
Is there a local rescue that might also list him on their website?
Can you have his bio (& nice photo) posted at local vet clinics? & petshops?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I think more people is wanting younger dogs, I am helping my brother's girlfriend find a home for a collie/beagle mix (what the shelter said he was) anyway he has been neuterd with all shots and rabies and we are having the hardest time finding him a home now. he is about 9-10 mths old, I wish you the best of luck


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement.







There are some really good ideas here that I will definitely be using. For those with questions, here's a little more information about our situation: One of my husband's co-workers purchased this dog as a puppy and intended to train him to hunt deer. But a year later, the guy decides that he "doesn't have time" for the dog and he is going to either take the dog to the shelter or take it out into the woods...if you know what I mean. Yeah, this is south Georgia and not everyone cares as much about their dogs as those of us on this forum.









I didn't want to see the dog go to a shelter or get shot, so I took him in and agreed to try and find him a home. To answer dogsaver's questions, I am not affiliated with a 501c3 shelter with this dog, but I have turned in my application with the local humane society (which is a nonprofit) and am waiting to hear back. The shelter has, however, placed my foster's picture on their Web site and on Petfinder as a courtesy listing, and they've been very supportive. I work with them regularly through my job at the newspaper, so they know me a bit more than some random stranger on the street.

My husband and I got married two days after Christmas and my grandmother died a week later. So up until now we have not had time to get him neutered. I was hoping to find him a good home that would have him neutered themselves, but that may not be possible. And yes, I do understand the risks of adopting out an un-neutered dog, especially to someone who might be a backyard breeder. I have no desire to contribute to the pet overpopulation problem. In fact, I am hoping to make this dog the first of many fosters, as I believe that foster homes are crucial to the success of rescue organizations. If anyone knows how to find a low-cost spay/neuter clinic nearby, I would be willing to look into that.

Thanks again for the good wishes. I hope to learn as much as I can from the many experienced rescue people on this board. I really have a heart for animals and am trying to help the rescue effort as best I can.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Our local animal welfare league gives out names of vets that do low cost spay and neuter. I am taking our pup (Nike) tomorrow for a neuter and he is $43.00 if he's under 40 lbs. and $81.00 if he is over.

That doesn't seem too bad to me but you may find it cheaper somewhere.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

A lot can depend on your pictures and write up too. There's a real marketing angle to working Petfinder. If you want to post or PM his link, I'd be happy to send you some tips for gussying it up!


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for the offer!







Here is the link to his Petfinder page:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12857135

The Humane Society of Camden County posted him as a courtesy listing. I tried to be honest while not scaring people away. What do you think?

Side note: this dog is already up to date on shots. He just needs to be neutered.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

He's a gorgeous young man. I like the write-up.


----------

